# Chamaeleo Melleri



## ToeChecks (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my new boy Maynard. i got him on Friday and i thought i would share him with everybody!

heres some pictures.






















and a video!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic specimen! Good luck with him  .


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 2, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Fantastic specimen! Good luck with him  .


Thanks Dayyan!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck with him.


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Good luck with him.


Thanks Patrick. im hoping he is going to be a father one day like your guy is lol. im already setting up for his girlfriend! my chameleon room is finally coming together. so stoked.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 3, 2013)

He's purdy. That's some schnoz!


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 3, 2013)

Precarious said:


> He's purdy. That's some schnoz!


Thanks! and I know its huge! its going to get even bigger. he doesn't even really have a horn yet its just starting to come out. wild mellers chameleons actually joust with their horns. here's a cool video of them doing it!

http://youtu.be/pl0iJrynbAI


----------



## Precarious (Jun 3, 2013)

ToeChecks said:


> Thanks! and I know its huge! its going to get even bigger. he doesn't even really have a horn yet its just starting to come out. wild mellers chameleons actually joust with their horns. here's a cool video of them doing it!


That is pretty awesome!


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 17, 2013)

heres another video of maynard eating a superworm! thanks for watching!


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 18, 2013)

awesome species and they do get large. they love giant moths btw. get some horn worms and read up on rearing them to moths its not too hard.


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 18, 2013)

i feed him hornworms but he doesnt like them to much. he bites the juice out then just spits the rest of the worm out. ive been thinking about raising hornworms but i only have my 2 lizards that eat them so i dont go through to many. ill try and get a video of his hornworm de juicing technique haha.


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 18, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> awesome species and they do get large. they love giant moths btw. get some horn worms and read up on rearing them to moths its not too hard.


ill try to rear some to moths just to feed him. i know there is a guide on chameleonforums.


----------

